# The best bread book?



## billmac (Nov 3, 2005)

If you were going to go out and buy one bread making book, or recommend one to someone else, which would you choose?  I have never made bread before besides in a bread machine. I'd like to get into making white and whole grain breads this winter.  Perhaps some artisan breads also, although I confess I'm not sure the definition of "artisan" breads. (I just know I like them!)  Thanks


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 3, 2005)

I've learned a lot from King Arthur Flour and their Baking Education Center:
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/baking/

They have several books to choose from plus DVDs, which would be good if you're a more visual learner.  Also check out their National Baking Classes.  I just learned about them and am thrilled to see they'll be holding a free class about 15 minutes from my house later this month!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 3, 2005)

Lol, I was going to suggest KA, also, but PA Baker beat me to it! They are a great beginner's resource; instructions are very clear. After that, if you want to branch out into 'specialty' breads, there are scores on the market.


----------



## htc (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the bread baker's apprentice. But this is the only one I've used that is specific to bread making. I've heard good things about the KA book though.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Nov 18, 2005)

*internet resources for bread baking*

the 'net is a great resource - check out these links (some of my favorites)
http://www.baking-list.com/Top_Home_Cooking_Baking_and_Confections_Breads.html
http://www.theartisan.net/index.html
http://www.amysbread.com/news_cucinaaug01.htm
http://ww2.kingarthurflour.com

list of bread books http://rkish.tripod.com/breadsbooksbiscotti/id15.html


----------



## SilvrBck (Nov 18, 2005)

I definitely recommend The Bread Baker's Apprentice. 

Bread Baker's Apprentice

It has a lot of in depth information that helps you really understand what is going on with your loaves. A fantastic resource for anyone interested in seriously making bread.

Drew


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Nov 28, 2005)

*The only one to have*

I have seen The Bread Baker's Apprentice and am going to get it soon. But that being said, if there was one book I could keep from the several that I have it would be "Bread Alone", hands down. It is by Daniel Leader and I'm sure many of you have seen it. I guess one thing that draws me to it is that I feel when I read it that it's not just a cookbook. It is a book. He intergrates his experiences, stories and biographies of many people who he has met along the way. He inspires you and shows you that baking bread is as much dependant on the baker as the ingredients being used.


----------

